

Can a closed-source programming language survive? - axtens_b
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/250833/can-a-closed-source-programming-language-survive

======
wiseleo
There is Apex, Salesforce's own language. It resembles Java, but is not Java.
It is a proprietary language that powers custom apps written by 3rd party
developers to run as modules of Salesforce on Salesforce's servers.

It is similar enough to Java that Salesforce has a page outlining the
differences.
[https://www.salesforce.com/us/developer/docs/apexcode/Conten...](https://www.salesforce.com/us/developer/docs/apexcode/Content/apex_classes_java_diffs.htm)

When viewed from that perspective, yes it can survive. If I am to write an
AppExchange product that deeply integrates into Salesforce, I have no choice
but to use Apex.

Here is how much developers "love" Apex. ;)
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1664503/disadvantages-
of-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1664503/disadvantages-of-the-force-
com-platform)

Salesforce also made a REST API available, which lets me write code in other
languages. That is nice because the #1 question I get from larger customers is
"does it work with my Salesforce?". My integration is light enough that I can
do it just through REST, for now at least. I am not looking forward to making
a Visualforce module.

------
mherrmann
Yes:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABAP](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABAP)

